# Custom Cold Air Intake



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been having an issue with misfiring and stalls on very hot days, and usually when the A/C is running. I know this can be from many things but I believe the main culprit to be the cone filter sitting in the stock airbox with no top. To fix this I want to relocate the intake and have come up with a possible cold air intake setup but I have a few questions.

1. Has anyone used the Spectre 3" MAF adapter? I'm assuming this will be the simplest way of connecting a hose to the MAF and moving the intake.

2. Has anyone tried the 'Universal' intakes sold by Kool Blue or by APC? I'm not sure which to try or which would work better. I'd much rather trust APC since they're established. 

I guess I'm looking mostly for any guidance if anyone has tried this before. If not, I'll post pictures as I get the whole thing assembled.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

What did is kinda easy and kinda messy.

I moved my cone next of the battery, to do this tho i had to relocated the coolant over flow tank to the other side and moved the relay box to in front of the battery. I went to auto zone and grabbed one of those flex tubes and routed it where i needed to go. And to top it off i extended the leads for the air box temp sensor and put it in the top of the cone so it had a more accurate reading, but if you do that i strongly recommended solder and shrink tube to prevent inaccurate signals. 

Oh almost forgot, may want to construct something to keep rain from falling into the cone, when it really pours my car is not to happy. I will have to work on that.

I have pics some where.


----------



## walterGT67 (Jul 9, 2009)

91yrsold said:


> I've been having an issue with misfiring and stalls on very hot days, and usually when the A/C is running. I know this can be from many things but I believe the main culprit to be the cone filter sitting in the stock airbox with no top. To fix this I want to relocate the intake and have come up with a possible cold air intake setup but I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Has anyone used the Spectre 3" MAF adapter? I'm assuming this will be the simplest way of connecting a hose to the MAF and moving the intake.
> 
> ...


you may want to just get an extension and add it to a short ram for headaches sake


----------



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

I had the same issue with my Stanza. Whenever the A/C was running my car would stall out or sputter horribly. For me, it was a simple $.55 vacuum hose!!! When replaced, everything went smoothly.  But, that's just me.


----------



## uRabbit (Apr 24, 2006)

I used Spectre tubing and filter when I had my '03 Mini Cooper S. It had better horsepower gains than all of the competition (gained 9 hp compared to 7 hp best by Alta Performance). I also formed an airbox out of sheet metal and bent it to the shape of the bottom of the stock airbox. I then cut a large hole in the engine cowl. Never experienced any issues with it and drove with it fir a year/15k miles.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I recently got rid of my Stanza and upgraded to an 00 Max but the post referencing the vacuum tubing is correct. After some digging I noticed several problems with my vacuum tubing and after replacing them that corrected the problem, no moving of the air intake required. So if you want to be lazy like me you can just pop off the top cover and bolt up the cone filter.


----------

